# My first bash



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I spent my winter bashing a few Bachmann coaches. I use the 20ft rule in my models. Hope you like them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ehwDWspJM0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_T_lJgOlcA
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,

Those coaches very nice. Great job!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. They look great.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great! I'm just guessing because you haven't given us any details but it looks as if you have lengthened them to their proper proportions (Bachmann and LGB passenger cars being "compressed".) Please enlighten us as to what all you have done to them! Also, you're being too hard on yourself with that 20 ft. rule! Those cars would look great from 2 ft. away!


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve,
I added 5 the length of 5 windows to each of the cars, shortened the couplers by about 1/2" each, painted and added metal railings.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Steve,
I don't know about you but I can't see anything that close!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

They look really nice!. Hope mine will come out that good.......Travis


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but adding lengths (i.e. mating two bodies together) and doing it so it comes out well is _not_ the easiest thing to do! I'm not trying to discourage anyone from trying it but just acknowledging that this undertaking is not usually chosen for a first bash! These came out great! Do you have any still pics of the bashes? (C'mon, we know you do! Don't be shy. They look great on YouTube but I'd love to get a better look at them!)


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve,
I will get some still shots next time I have them on the layout. I'm to embarrassed to post photos of them in my workshop








Thanks
Dennis


----------

